# Webdesign-Entwurf. Bitte um Kritik



## Eagle-PsyX- (3. August 2011)

Hi,

ich bin seit vielen Jahren endlich dazugekommen meine eigene Webseite zu überarbeiten.
Inhaltlich ist mir alles recht klar, jedoch hab ich irgendwie weder Kreativität noch Insperation einen guten Entwurf zu erstellen.

Hab bis jetzt nur einen Entwurf weiter ausgearbeitet (andere liegen nur grob vor) und wollte euch nach konstruktiver Kritik bitten.
Dazu sei gesagt, dass die linke Navigation nur "farbig" wird, wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt oder in der jeweiligen Kategorie sich befindet.

P.S.: Mein Studium in den Naturwissenschaften spiegelt sich in der Farbreihenfolge etwas wieder^^


----------



## Leola13 (3. August 2011)

Hai,

eigentlich sehr schön und klar aufgebaut,
.. aber mich stört deine "naturwissenschaftliche Farbreihenfolge"
und sie passt nicht so recht zum Logo.

Ansonsten gut.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mackearts (12. August 2011)

Öhm an für sich ist die creative lounge nicht für die Präsentation eigener Werke gedacht... Dafür gibts es andere Bereiche. Aber zur Webseite:

Hast du ganz schön gegliedert, meiner Meinung nach ein wenig Standart.
(Heißt nicht das es schlecht ist, aber halt auch nichts herausragendes)
Der User hat bei dir eine übersichtliche Seite auf der er klar kommt.
Optisch könntest du mehr heraus holen in dem du dich auf weniger Farben
aber mehr Kontraste konzentrierst. Such dir deine eigenen "Hausfarben" und
spiel damit. Baue sowohl Logo als auch Webseite stimmig auf.


----------

